

America the sleazy? (based on its diplomats not paying tickets abroad) - cwan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2009/08/america_the_sleazy.cfm

======
balding_n_tired
The congestion charge certainly looks like a tax from where I sit (the US).

